# UPDATE****Kansas Minis****UPDATE 10/2207



## virginia (Oct 22, 2007)

I am totally amazed at some of the things that were said on "some message board" and YouTube, by people who have no idea as to what happened and is happening. CMHR has been labeded "Nazi" me a liar, Shannon is accused of altering pictures etc. I know that i will not change the minds of these people, I don't care, but for the people that have believed in CMHR and what we are doing, I will give a summary from the very Git-Go and this is the truth, wheather you choose to believe it or not.

First, the "22" that Mr Trembly is claiming was stolen from his farm happened way before this got started. He came home froma trip ad found his gate open. He told me the minis were on the road and then they were gone. Actually he told me several versions of this. I have no idea who or how and neither does he. Some people seem to think we stole them..NOT!

Second. Ronni who was brave enough to report the situation is in my eyes a hero. She and her sister were out driving and happened upon Mr Tremblys farm (which can be seen very clearly from the road as it passes tight by 1/4 of the farm) She was very concerned at the condition of the minis she saw and went back 4 times trying to catch Mr Trembly in. He was never located in those visits so she left him a note asking to buy a couple of the minis she thought needed the most care. He never responeded to her note. If he actually was trying to recude his herd, why did he not contact her????? She then went to the "authorities, HSUS, and others and received absolutely NO HELP. She then did an internet search and found CMHR. We were sent pictures. CMHR then tried to no avail to talk with the Sheriff, the DA and others and got the same responses from them. When nothing could or would be done, Gini Acton posted the request for emails, calls etc. It was the only way we could get someone to do something! This not CMHRs way, we accept giveups every month (this month alone 7 more have come into our rescue) from people who can no longer care for them. We do not judge, we do not give out names, we just care for the horses and get them into permanent homes. This has always been our way. However, this situation was dire and needed drastic measures. It was not to disparage Mr Trembly IT WAS TO SAVE THESE STARVING MINIS.

Third: We are all volunteers, we DO NOT RECEIVE ONE RED CENT! Yes, my second trip was financed by a wonderful member who has been a staunch supporter of CMHR since we started. (Thank you!) And Yes, CMHR has purchased 5 of the minis with funds donated especially for that purpose. The others were purchased by individuals and some turned over to CMHR and some kept by the buyers. The only ones not purchased were the 10 that were taken out by SWER (NOT CMHR) and turned over to us for Foster and adoption. THESE 10 were the WORST!!! NOT the BEST as Mr Trembly has been claiming. I have pictures taken at the Foster Moms barn of 8 of these. I know the speculation has run rampent over these ten but I have been unwilly to post the pictures as they are bad, but I am now being forced to do so. I hadn't wanted to fire up this Board again but must do so now to protect the good names of SWER and CMHR. These pictures were taken while I was there by another Board Member who accompanied me. (They will be in a later post as this one will be quite long). I'm sure some of you won't believe what you will be seeing and will probably say they are doctored. Again, I don't care, you are free to believe what you want.

I have already stated that when I first went out there to see for myself if everything we were told was true, that I was so horrified by what I saw that I initially reported back that all but maybe 5 or 6 were in terrible shape. I was wrong (so sue me, I'm only human) The healthly looking ones were up at the round bale that was out there and I did not get a close look at them. Apparently the bigger stronger ones would not let the smaller weaker ones near the hay. I was there twice that day, once at noon and again at 4pm. Mr Trembly had not yet put in an appearance which is why I filled the water buckets that had been dry at noon and still were at 4pm. And Yes, I was mobbed by the minis trying to get to the water. Why? I don't know as I have now been told there is pond available to them. All I know and can say is that the skinny ones were very thristy. The media frenzy had been started a week previously and I can only guess that that is why the hay bale was there. When Ronni had made her several trips to the farm, there was NO ROUND BALE THERE. I have no reason to doubt her as she nothing to gain by all this and wanted only to get some kind of help for these minis. I have met her and found that she is a reasonable and caring person. She too has been vilified by a lot of you for doing what she thought was right and sticking to her guns. Ronni, I salute you!.

I was there too when the KSU Vet and his crew came by. But by that time the 10 WORST had already been taken and they never got to see them. If they had, I guarantee their decision would have been different.

BTW, it is only speculation as to what the Vet actually said and did. SWER and CMHR are NOT privy to anything on his report as it was paid for by the County and has not been given out to anyone that I know of so this too is speculation and rumor.

When I left there on Friday with the 13 we got out that day (purchased)by CMHR and individuals there were 70 minis left. Mr Trembly was gone on Saturday to his Merry-go-round function and when I returned on Sunday morning there were 57 minis left. Supposedly he sold 13 between Friday night and Sunday morning even though he was gone all day Saturday. These 13 are unaccounted for. He may have sold them or hidden them I have no idea and have been unable to verify anything on these missing 13.

Mr Trembly has been nothing but a gentleman to all who have gone to his farm and called him. He is charming and personable (he charmed me) He says all the right things to people, tells them what they want to hear, then does his own thing. It is his right. To those that think his word is gospel, you are asdly mistaken. But again, I know you will believe him (who has something to gain) and disbelieve me (who has nothing to gain except the welfare of those minis) I feel sorry for you.

His claim that the only skinny ones are the old ones is a complete falsehood. I checked several of the skinnier ones and most were under 10 years old. Even if they were all old, there is no excuse for a mini to be skin and bones, none what-so-ever. If proper care is given them, they all should look just fine. They were left to fend for themselves in herd of 100+ and only the stronger ones were doing good. Especially the 4 robust mini mules and the stronger stallions. We have VET PROOF that the ones taken are not all old, some are quite young but almost all have bad teeth some are even unable to eat properly. Does this sound like a well cared for herd??? NO

Now, for the latest horrible truth. Mr Trembly will NOT SELL any of his mares, skinny or otherwise!!! Except for the original 10 of which 5 were mares (horribly skinny mares) not one of the minis that has come out is a mare. All are either geldings or stallions. Why! WHY!! Well because, and this is from two very respected members of this board who have talked with Mr Trembly directly, HE NEEDS THEM FOR BREEDING!!!!!!!!!

His plans are to buy a stallion (the ones he has are too closly related to his mares) and breed....

My understanding is that the DA, Sheriff and SWER have told him that he needs to get down to 40 or less and he will NOT BE ALLOWED to increase his herd. Maybe I am wrong here too as I can only tell you what SWER has told me.

So, to all those who want to finance Mr Trembly directly..go for it, you will be enabling him to do this all over again and maybe the next time his minis need rescuing another rescue that you aprove of will get involved and some of you will actually GO OUT THERE and see for yourselves instead of picking and choosing what you want to believe. I am sure I am going to get slammed again for this post, so BRING IT ON! I know what I am doing is right.

Ginny President, CMHR and Proud of it!!!


----------



## kaykay (Oct 22, 2007)

dang it ginny i feel so bad for what all of you have gone through and the need for this post! I know you guys have done the best you can and gone way above and beyond what most others would do. You have disrupted your own life for almost a month now just to help these horses. I honestly dont think people who havent been in the trenches have any idea how stressful doing rescue is. And to top that off with ugly rumors is just WRONG.

I applaud you and everyone else that have done so much to help these horses :aktion033:


----------



## MInx (Oct 22, 2007)

*I tell you what I'd like to thrash them all>(the bashers) I am so so tired of ignorance and stupidity in people. I saw the video on you tube too..made no comment as I already know the situation.! :no: *

Bless you and all involved in ttrying to help in this very difficult situation!

I only wish I were close enough to help too..

if I can in any way let me know!

Maxine


----------



## DiamondLRanch (Oct 22, 2007)

kaykay said:


> dang it ginny i feel so bad for what all of you have gone through and the need for this post! I know you guys have done the best you can and gone way above and beyond what most others would do. You have disrupted your own life for almost a month now just to help these horses. I honestly dont think people who havent been in the trenches have any idea how stressful doing rescue is. And to top that off with ugly rumors is just WRONG.
> 
> I applaud you and everyone else that have done so much to help these horses :aktion033:


Ditto!

Because I am in rescue I understand and support CMHR and SWER 100%. Thank you and the others that have helped and Ronni for all you have done. Mr Trembley and whatever herd he is allowed to keep will be much better off.

:worshippy: :worshippy:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 22, 2007)

I for one am MORTIFIED that you and SWER aND cmhr have come under fire and feel you have to defend youselves that is so stupid it is beyond words.

I for one am not buying the poor MR T story if others choose to so be it. if they choose to give him money and feed so he can start all over again there choice the saddest thing of all is that rescues are being bashed and really who will be there to put themselves on the line to rescue the next group and be made out to be the bad guys

Gini the proof is there in black and white and in horseflesh or lack there of. I am grateful for all you have done along with others and for those saying all the stupid i mean truly stupid things...

well I can just say CPS hears the same things as well and heck even serial killers have there fans sick as it is.




:


----------



## lvponies (Oct 22, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I cannot tell you how upsetting reading some of the posts knocking CMHR and everyone's attempts to save these minis were to me. I have complete faith and belief in you and CMHR. I'm sorry that due to the attacks you felt you had to post this. Just know that there are many of us out here, that never ever doubted your word or the condition of the minis and only wanted what was best for them. Thank you for bringing their need to our attention. If this was to happen all over again today, I wouldn't change a thing that I had done.

{{{HUGS}}}



:


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 22, 2007)

CMHR, and those involved, are nothing but a bunch of angels!!!



: If anyone thinks otherwise, they are sadly mistaken. :no:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 22, 2007)

Ginny, you were born with a heart big as all outdoors. You rescued me once! Anyone who doubts your integrity, your commitment to help horses is sorely wrong. I knew this would get ugly but I stand with you much as I can and help where I can being so very far away. I applaud you all who have seen this first hand. AND I believe you...I believe in you too.


----------



## ClickMini (Oct 22, 2007)

(((((GINNY AND ALL CMHR VOLUNTEERS)))))

It is a thankless, heartbreaking, job. Thank you for all you do. You are the ones making a BIG difference, no matter what!

I pray that someone in AUTHORITY will WAKE UP and ensure beyond a shadow of a doubt that Mr. T., no matter how charming, is not allowed to breed ANY MORE FOALS!!! If being skinny and uncared for isn't enough, the fact that SO MANY are sightless IS A CRIME!!!! IT IS THE FACILITY THEY ARE HOUSED IN!!!

I am so sorry you are having to go through this, I have personal dealing with CMHR and you guys are nothing but THE BEST!!!!


----------



## sedeh (Oct 22, 2007)

That CMHR and SWER are coming under fire for helping those minis is mindboggling! :no: I'm glad you hung in there and got those minis some help. Everyone of you should be proud of the work you did to help those starving animals. :aktion033: :aktion033: I pray that there are more supporters than naysayers(which usually is the case since negative stuff gets more print) and that things settle down for you. Good Job!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Oct 22, 2007)

AMEN to what everyone else has posted!! Bless you CMHR for taking the lead on this and helping to save a lot of animals that were suffering terribly. I truly don't think anything would have happened otherwise. Some of those minis taken off that farm would be dead now if it weren't for you.

I thank you for all you've done. My only wish for things to have gone any differently would have been that the ones in the very worse shape were not removed from the farm before the KSU vets were out. But no one has a crystal ball, and no one knew whether or not they were being told the truth by the authorities at that point.

I hate that you have to feel any need to explain anything. Just know that there were/are a lot of us behind you that trusted you and were behind you 100%. For those that felt they could have done things so much better I'd advise them to start their own rescue and start doing so! There is plenty of need to go around.


----------



## nootka (Oct 22, 2007)

I see no reason why anyone would try and turn things around to make it look as if you were doing something wrong to get food and care to these animals. It is THEIR basic right to have food, water, shelter, and veterinary care as well as a safe place to exist. I don't think they are getting enough of any of these things, if they are getting them at all.

I am sorry for this. I don't understand it at all. I wish there were more that I could do to help.

Liz


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 22, 2007)

Here are some of the first ten horses from Mr Trembly's. All of the pictures haven't been sent to me yet, but I will post more when I get them. I do not have a picture of the extremely young mare that appears to be very pregnant right now either.
















This is the cancer gelding


----------



## Mona (Oct 22, 2007)

Ginny, I too hate the fact that CMHR is under fire for their actions. I am, always have been, and will continue to be, one *VERY PROUD SUPPORTER of CMHR*!!! You guys keep up the great work!



:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 22, 2007)

Those pictures are HORRIFYING... those that want me to feel bad for Trembly SORRY not going to happen, those that wont buy a horse from me if I dont join "his camp" well thats ok to if those pictures dont make you want to puke and dont totally OUTRAGE YOU then guess what.... you dont need one of my horses anyway!

IF he was so lovinly there every day caring for these horses his lifes work and unable to see THAT.. there is something wrong very very wrong

No different then parents whose children live in horrible conditions, who neglect and abuse them i sure as heck am not going to feel sorry for those parents either .


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Oct 22, 2007)

Those pictures HURT. . . :no:


----------



## nootka (Oct 22, 2007)

Just saw the photos.

I am pretty darn good at seeing when a photo has been altered (discrepancies of shadow, light and gradation of color, or detail) and these look original as can be.

Sad, heartbreaking. I have been in the presence of horses this thin, and there is an air about them of waiting to die, marking time, a terrible aura for anyone that has care about a fellow living thing.

It is also disheartening to think just how little can make it the opposite. Very often these horses need very little to stay in reasonable shape. Think about that...and think of how much they have done without.

No excuse, and in lieu of mental sanity, then there is some other agency (or agencies) that have fallen down on their job to protect other beings from one who clearly does not have good sense.

Thank you, CMHR/SWER

Liz M.


----------



## anoki (Oct 22, 2007)

:



:

I just don't get it...... :no: :no:

I can't believe people bashing those who are trying to help.....but I guess some people enjoy being 'blind' to many things....

Thank you to everyone involved.....I wouldn't have been able to go past these horses either

I wish I could do something to help....

~kathryn


----------



## minie812 (Oct 22, 2007)

:no: You are right in that the only thing that matters is the welfare of those minis. This WILL NOT go away and if the media-gov. officials -has to continue to be contacted to help these poor creatures in distress then so be it. Having touched & felt the BONES (no fat) of these little ones & seeing them mobbing each other to eat scraps of bedding that fell out of the back of our trailer during that first nights visit told me the story. What I saw was STARVATION plain & simple. I would do it again in a heartbeat



: if SWER or CMHR asked me to...Hats off to you for putting your life on hold to help us....slowly fuming in Kansas! :xbud:


----------



## Connie P (Oct 22, 2007)

: :no:



: :no:



:



:



: :no: :no: :no: FOR THE HORSES!!

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:



:



: FOR CMHR!!

   FOR MR. TREMBLY!!!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 22, 2007)

It is very heartbreaking to see pictures of these horses. This should not happen to innocent animals. It has been impossible for me, all along, to understand how anyone who says they love something would allow this to happen. :no: :no: Mary


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 22, 2007)

To all at CMHR, I am appalled that you even feel that you must defend yourself and your actions taken to help this herd of pathetic horses. I again applaud ALL who were involved, whether CMHR, SWER, the folks from KS who jumped in to help, etc....

I saw with my own eyes, photos from various people, including the news broadcast videos.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Oct 22, 2007)

I've been following this from the beginning, but have been quiet up until now. CMHR is not the bad guy! The time and effort that its members have put forth is amazing. You have demonstrated more patience than I have. You have also demonstrated trust and compassion to people that have completely taken advantage of your willingness to try to see the best in people.

And to Mr. T's new friends: I hope you all realize what you have signed up for. If it is your desire to finance, care, and enable poor animal husbandry, well, you're doing a great job, and it is your right to do so. I just hope you are in it for the long haul for the sake of the horses because the situation will not get better on its own.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 22, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Ginny!

First off I am sorry you had to post BUT in another way I am glad. I was getting so sick and tired of hearing from a few that came to this board from another and bashing and and... my blood was boiling but I couldn't do anything about it, even though I had seen these pictures before this but I sure as heck was tempted let me tell you, you taught me "patience" thank you.

I would like to know HOW in heaven's name can someone seeing these picture not equate them to "neglect" and it IS neglect, no matter what age you are.

I too cringe to see what will happen with those remaining. :no: :no: Those of you who don't "see" well then you are the same as Mr. T who said some were a "bit skinny"




:


----------



## Robin1 (Oct 22, 2007)

> I've been following this from the beginning, but have been quiet up until now. CMHR is not the bad guy! The time and effort that its members have put forth is amazing. You have demonstrated more patience than I have. You have also demonstrated trust and compassion to people that have completely taken advantage of your willingness to try to see the best in people.
> And to Mr. T's new friends: I hope you all realize what you have signed up for. If it is your desire to finance, care, and enable poor animal husbandry, well, you're doing a great job, and it is your right to do so. I just hope you are in it for the long haul for the sake of the horses because the situation will not get better on its own.


DITTO!!!

Robin


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh my dear Lord those pictures hurt...let us keep uppermost in our minds and hearts the need that these and other horses will be bearing now and in the months to come. I read, "I wish I could help", from posters...and I know that helpless feeling wishing we had something to help with...you can help...very simply...just donate something to the auction...any little thing and all you have to do is send it off when it's done...just some postage and that money raised is helping all the minis in dire need.

Hope y'all don't mind my beating this drum. I am not a CMHR board member or a foster home or a rescue but I had to do something so help me help them please via this auction....send pics, a brief description and I will post that item on the CMHR auction. Your dollars spent already have helped so many and yet so many are left to help.

If Gini were here she'd be doing this but she's far away and is so frustrated..let's help the CMHR BOD and the minis. I can't imagine being one of the ones seeing this with their own eyes and hearts, the pain is incredible.

Deb Chapman aka dimimore [email protected]


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2007)

Dimimore said:


> I read, "I wish I could help", from posters...and I know that helpless feeling wishing we had something to help with...you can help...very simply...just donate something to the auction...any little thing and all you have to do is send it off when it's done...just some postage and that money raised is helping all the minis in dire need.
> 
> Deb Chapman aka dimimore [email protected]



I so agree, and have to add-- if you don't have anything to donate-- then BID on what is there!! I've bid on a number of items and am bidding on more. It's just a very small way to help, that and donations to CMHR means the WORLD to these little horses who have been rescued and need so much TLC.



:

And Ginny, I salute you! :aktion033: You have volunteered for a heart-rending, many times thankless job, and it doesn't help when critics blast you and CMHR. I know much of the good that you and CMHR are doing, and continue to do, and the simple fact is that you saved the very lives of many, many horses. You are an angel, and I deeply appreciate your efforts. :aktion033: Thank you!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Magic I should've said that also but maybe money is short for some but a donation of an item and a bit of postage can usually be afforded by all. Thanks


----------



## Cathy_H (Oct 22, 2007)

As they say, don't go down to their level, bring them up to yours - in time the truth will prevail................. I hope the pictures are not removed... If someone is so adamant about the pictures being retouched, have a professional inspect them so you can stop saying that or better yet GO to the foster farms to SEE the horses for yourself. Those horses have not had time to gain that much weight yet......................... I believe that like minded people have much the same habits, attitudes, and lifestyles of those that they group with in situations like these..



: .............. For those that are bashing the rescues & (helping Trimbly's horses personally, thank you also) & I hope CMHR will still be here to rescue the horses in need if everyone else bails out.


----------



## capall beag (Oct 22, 2007)

How awful this post was necessary :no: :no:

How wonderful that organisations like CMHR are there for desperate animals who have no voice.

*ANY* humanbeing can look at any one of those horses and see the utter despair in their faces.........

It is deeply disturbing to me that anyone can explain away the reasons why this was "OK, because...."

I will keep my true feelings to myself..........wouldn't want to offend anyone



:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 22, 2007)

One of the things I put in the letters I sent to the county commissioners was something to the effect that "if you feel that these photographs have in some way been altered please go see the condition these horses are in for yourself . It doesn't take an equine specialist to recognize a starving horse when you see one."

Also it just seems impossible to me that anyone who knows anything about horses would say we're just trying to get free horses. Good Lord, only a total imbicil would think that we're getting any kind of "bargain". Compared to the price of horses right now we could have bought 2 or 3 healthy ones for what it will cost to bring just one of these little ones back to health. I didn't want another horse....but I sure got one....just because I couldn't go see them and do nothing.

Ginny after being there and seeing it, all I can say is hold your head high. Ya just can't please all the people all the time....but you can save horses one at a time. Maybe all the people aren't thanking you....but you can bet, if they could talk, all those horses would be!!!


----------



## C G Minis (Oct 22, 2007)

I am not here to bash or offend any one just going to state the facts on Boo and suzie Q.When they came to me they were slow to walk,walking on their pasterns,could not,would not hold up their heads.Luckly they have winter coats as it is pretty cool here now, but are bone racks under the hair.Noises did not seem to affect them, they for the most part do not act like a horse should.I am appaled and heart broken that this had to happen to them but for some to justfy that it's Ok and bash the rescues need to see and feel what was removed from there.The 2 I have are sweethearts and will be great pets in time. They have a long haul ahead of them but between Judy and I they will run and be happy horses.Thank you CMHR and SWER for bringing them out of despair............Cathy


----------



## minie812 (Oct 22, 2007)

C G Minis said:


> I am not here to bash or offend any one just going to state the facts on Boo and suzie Q.When they came to me they were slow to walk,walking on their pasterns,could not,would not hold up their heads.Luckly they have winter coats as it is pretty cool here now, but are bone racks under the hair.Noises did not seem to affect them, they for the most part do not act like a horse should.I am appaled and heart broken that this had to happen to them but for some to justfy that it's Ok and bash the rescues need to see and feel what was removed from there.The 2 I have are sweethearts and will be great pets in time. They have a long haul ahead of them but between Judy and I they will run and be happy horses.Thank you CMHR and SWER for bringing them out of despair............Cathy






: I CAN'T WAIT FOR THOSE TWO JUST TO BE ABLE TO RUN IN A PASTURE SOME DAY...RIGHT CATHY :aktion033:


----------



## C G Minis (Oct 22, 2007)

RIGHT!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## SilverDollar (Oct 22, 2007)

Ginny, I am so sorry to hear how you and CMHR are being unjustly accused of anything other than trying to do what's best for a bunch of starving, neglected horses. If I said I couldn't believe that's what was happening I would be lying. A friend of mine and I went through this same type of thing when we rescued horses three years ago. We were slandered, libeled, and personally threatened while trying to do what was right for some starving horses. It is so emotionally draining on top of the entire rescue situation itself, and to this day, I don't understand why people act like that. Do they think you'll come take _their _ horses from them? And as for people thinking you're getting "free" horses, they obviously have NEVER done any type of rescue or rehabilitation. Anyone who has done so, knows how much money, time, effort, training, and love/sadness goes into rehabbing horses in as deplorable a condition as those from Mr. Trembly's farm.

Ginny, those people will only believe what they want to believe; there's no use trying to change their opinions. Though I do support your "going public" with the information to set the record straight, "those people" might not even believe it even if they felt and saw those horses in the flesh (or lack thereof).

My favorite quote is one I choose to live my life by:

"Our lives begin to end the day we become silent about things that matter."

--Martin Luther King Jr.

These horses matter! Ginny and all those who chose not to be "silent" in this situation, THANK YOU!! It is so good to know I have many kindred spirits.



You, CMHR, and SWER have, and will continue to have, my support 100%!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 22, 2007)

It's unbelievable to me, Ginny, that you and CMHR are being painted as the bad guys by anyone. I've always believed your version of things. Like Lisa, I know that the bad guys--be they animal abusers, child abusers, wife beaters, murderers or thieves--almost always like to portray themselves as the victim. I just can't get over how many people get sucked in by the sob stories given by these individuals.

We've been told by a number of people that visited the farm that if we haven't been there we shouldn't judge, that we should trust their word that things are in great shape. You know what? One of those people posted about the gelding with the infected penis...how they looked & saw no maggots, so we should believe that things weren't as bad as we'd been led to believe. Then we see the report from the foster mom, of how she was out in the barn until after 3 a.m. cleaning the maggots out of that horse's penis & sheath. Now who do you suppose I believe?

Someone suggested that the sheriff was within his rights to lie to people--that he was under no obligation to tell hundreds of callers the true facts. Sure, he wasn't obligated by law to give all of us callers all of the details of what was happening, but that doesn't give him the right to lie. Around here in a situation like this the sheriff's office would issue a statement that all callers would be given. Something to the effect of "The problem is being taken care of; the horses are now being looked after and we are monitoring their care". But for the sheriff to be declaring to most callers that there isn't a problem, and for him to say that he's supervising the care of the horses--and then Ginny arrives at the farm to find what she found--the authorities lost credibility in my eyes at that point.

For anyone that says the photos--which I do find absolutely HORRIBLE--are doctored, I would say that if you believe that, you should take them to a professional and have them analyzed. Guess what--it's entirely possible to have them analyzed to determine if they have or haven't be "doctored".

For those that say losing all his horses would kill Mr. Trembly. Guess what? I'm quite sure he would survive. Do you know how many times I've heard people say "If Grandpa loses his license, it will kill him!" "If my uncle can drive any more, he'll die" of "If Grandma has to go into the seniors home she's going to die" and so on and so on. Surprisingly enough, all of these people survived that traumatizing event that their children, grandchildren, nieces & nephews were all so sure would KILL them.

I'm entirely with Lisa--if anyone chooses to dislike me or boycott me because of my opinion on this case, that's perfectly okay. If you're a person who thinks there's nothing wrong with the horses in those photos just posted, I would never want you to have a horse of mine. If you think it's okay for an old or sick horse to look like that, I don't want anything to do with you. If a horse is so old or so sick that it cannot be in decent shape with extra care, special feed & a lot of TLC then it is time to let that horse go--help it to a peaceful end. Don't let it waste away and die.

You know, people really disgust me, & I don't just mean the ones that are starving and abusing their animals. My disgust extends to all the enablers that actually HELP the abusers.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 22, 2007)

Minimor said:


> It's unbelievable to me, Ginny, that you and CMHR are being painted as the bad guys by anyone. I've always believed your version of things. Like Lisa, I know that the bad guys--be they animal abusers, child abusers, wife beaters, murderers or thieves--almost always like to portray themselves as the victim. I just can't get over how many people get sucked in by the sob stories given by these individuals.
> 
> We've been told by a number of people that visited the farm that if we haven't been there we shouldn't judge, that we should trust their word that things are in great shape. You know what? One of those people posted about the gelding with the infected penis...how they looked & saw no maggots, so we should believe that things weren't as bad as we'd been led to believe. Then we see the report from the foster mom, of how she was out in the barn until after 3 a.m. cleaning the maggots out of that horse's penis & sheath. Now who do you suppose I believe?
> 
> ...



AMEN, AMEN, AMEN!!! You said it all :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Yes, I for one would like to hear from those people that came here and said there was absolutely no problem at all....where are you????? Still hiding your head in the sand??????


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 22, 2007)

I would like to suggest, in order to stop this bashing going on in various locations, is to make a follow-up video of the ones that have been removed and are now safe, thank God, and show just what this entire rescue operation was all about.and post it on you tube as well. That should silence the "critics" as I said who don't have the guts to come back on here like they did on this forum and the Chance forum...


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 22, 2007)

I haven't followed many posts on this

as my time on the forum has been short lately

but just wanted to add how sad for the horses

and to all the people trying to help :aktion033:

((((Hugs to Ginny )))) and CHMR, you are so appreciated for all the work

you do to better the lives of the horses you touch. It means alot to all of us.

So sorry :no: :no: there are people that don't understand your commitment

and what it is about.

Lori


----------



## Shaladar (Oct 23, 2007)

Minimor said:


> I'm entirely with Lisa--if anyone chooses to dislike me or boycott me because of my opinion on this case, that's perfectly okay. If you're a person who thinks there's nothing wrong with the horses in those photos just posted, I would never want you to have a horse of mine. If you think it's okay for an old or sick horse to look like that, I don't want anything to do with you. If a horse is so old or so sick that it cannot be in decent shape with extra care, special feed & a lot of TLC then it is time to let that horse go--help it to a peaceful end. Don't let it waste away and die.
> 
> You know, people really disgust me, & I don't just mean the ones that are starving and abusing their animals. My disgust extends to all the enablers that actually HELP the abusers.


I haven't posted on any of the threads on the T. horses until now.....and I sooooo agree with you !!!

Bless you , CMHR and all who have helped these horses.

Sue


----------



## tagalong (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmmm... perhaps those who insist those photos were photoshopped - could offer an explanation as to why anyone would bother doing such a thing? There is none. None that makes any sense whatsoever, anyway. No monetary gain. Nothing. And then of course, follow-up photos would also have to be photoshopped... and then more photos after that... and that accusation just gets more and more ludicrous.

I wish this situation could be seen as a hoarding case and all but 2 or 3 of the minis be seized and removed..... then Mr. T. would have a few minis he could actually enjoy - without the worries of an ever growing herd that needs to be fed, watered, doctored etc.

:no:


----------



## Kathy2m (Oct 23, 2007)

tagalong said:


> Hmmm... perhaps those who insist those photos were photoshopped - could offer an explanation as to why anyone would bother doing such a thing? There is none. None that makes any sense whatsoever, anyway. No monetary gain. Nothing. And then of course, follow-up photos would also have to be photoshopped... and then more photos after that... and that accusation just gets more and more ludicrous.
> 
> :no:


I so agree, after helping with those mustangs it is heartbreaking to care for these animals why would you just make it all up and put yourself through this heartache?

ALL YOU INVOLVED IN HELPING ARE TRUE ANGELS IN MY EYES! GOD BLESS, Kathy


----------



## Mini Mouse (Oct 23, 2007)

God Bless you Ginny and CMHR for all you have done. Please just ignore the ignorance of some people and keep doing what you do. You are truly and Angel.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 23, 2007)

I just finished looking at pictures of those we bought on the 12th. None of them were a pretty sight. The only one in any kind of decent body condition is the blind one and he isn't good. There's one who is about 20 years old who is emaciated, as most of them are.


----------



## minie812 (Oct 23, 2007)

:no: I to just looked at those photos sent to me too and I started bawling again. How could ANYONE knowingly allow this kind of suffering to these minis. I am fuming all over again. John tells me to think about the ones saved for now and to focus-focuss-fo-cuss! (that is my new french word) :nono: I have to go HUG the horses now...




: P.s.- I do believe that what goes around -comes around . :new_let_it_all_out:


----------



## stanlee (Oct 23, 2007)

minie812 said:


> :no: I to just looked at those photos sent to me too and I started bawling again. How could ANYONE knowingly allow this kind of suffering to these minis. I am fuming all over again. John tells me to think about the ones saved for now and to focus-focuss-fo-cuss! (that is my new french word) :nono: I have to go HUG the horses now...
> 
> 
> 
> : P.s.- I do believe that what goes around -comes around. :new_let_it_all_out:



Well As I sit and type this I am getting my 6 year old ready to go to Kindergarten. I was scrolling through this post and stopped to look at the pictures of the Rescues. Olivia who I thought was eating breakfast said Dad what the heck happened to those poor horses?????????? They sure look sad!!! I explained to her what was going on. To quote a very smart 6 year old " Dad tell Ginny Sticks and stones may break our bones BUT WORDS will never hurt US". She also said a little prayer " God please make sure those little horses get better and have something good for BREAKFAST"!!!!!!!!!! I just gave her a big hug and kiss



: and told her I LOVE HER VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:



:



: EVERYONE WHO IS INVOLVED PLEASE LETS TAKE A 6 YEAR OLDS VERY WISE ADVICE AND PULL TOGETHER AND CONTINUE OUR MISSION TO HELP ANY LITTLE HORSES IN NEED!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are a little family in Northern, IL who is VERY PROUD to be part of CMHR and will continue to support and foster as long as we are needed.....GOD BLESS. GINNY I hope Olivias message brings you a little peace and a smile on your face today...............LEE, AURIE, OLIVIA :538: , LUKE :538: , NIK :517: , our 9 minis, a big Percheron mare, and the 3 mini mares we are currently FOSTERING FOR CMHR!!!!!!!

PS Can you tell our barn is FULL.......................


----------



## runaway ranch (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you had to be bombarded buy all this negativity, when you were just trying to help. Hang in there, the animals all appreciate your help. And so do most of us.


----------



## ctgponies (Oct 23, 2007)

Minimor said:


> I'm entirely with Lisa--if anyone chooses to dislike me or boycott me because of my opinion on this case, that's perfectly okay. If you're a person who thinks there's nothing wrong with the horses in those photos just posted, I would never want you to have a horse of mine. If you think it's okay for an old or sick horse to look like that, I don't want anything to do with you. If a horse is so old or so sick that it cannot be in decent shape with extra care, special feed & a lot of TLC then it is time to let that horse go--help it to a peaceful end. Don't let it waste away and die.


Very well said!!

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: for Ginny, CMHR, and SWER for all of their hard work.

I have 2 minis that both looked like these horses and are on the road to recovery. It's amazing what good feed, vet care and hoof care will do for an animal. These are basics - if you can't afford it, you shouldn't have them. Whether you have "pet" quality or show quality.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 23, 2007)

Danielle_E. said:


> I would like to suggest, in order to stop this bashing going on in various locations, is to make a follow-up video of the ones that have been removed and are now safe, thank God, and show just what this entire rescue operation was all about.and post it on you tube as well. That should silence the "critics" as I said who don't have the guts to come back on here like they did on this forum and the Chance forum...


I had already planned on doing that, but I am still waiting on a few more pictures to be sent to me. And I would also LOVE to make a follow up video in about 6 months of our rescues and how they have changed.



:


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 23, 2007)

Shannon, sending you a pm.

Sent you an email instead :bgrin


----------



## windingroad (Oct 23, 2007)

Danielle_E. said:


> I would like to suggest, in order to stop this bashing going on in various locations, is to make a follow-up video of the ones that have been removed and are now safe, thank God, and show just what this entire rescue operation was all about.and post it on you tube as well. That should silence the "critics" as I said who don't have the guts to come back on here like they did on this forum and the Chance forum...


That is an excellent idea! How quickly can you doctor it? (Just kidding.) Seriously, it's a great idea.


----------



## bfogg (Oct 23, 2007)

Ginny and the others angels this is something i have had on my wall by my desk for 5 years it was said to be a quote from Mother Theresa but not sure.

Part of it says

If you do good people will accuse you of selfish,ulterior motives.

DO GOOD ANYWAYS!

The biggest man with the biggest ideas can be shot down by the smallest man with the smallest mind.

THINK BIG ANYWAYS

People favor underdogs but follow only top dogs,

FIGHT FOR THE UNDERDOG ANYWAY.

Honesty and frankness can make you vulnerable.

BE HONEST AND FRANK ANYWAY.

Give the world the best you have and you"ll get kicked in the teeth!

GIVE THE WORLD THE BEST YOU HAVE ANYWAY

WHAT YOU SPENT YEARS BUILDING MAY BE DESTROYED OVERNIGHT

BUILD ANYWAY!

This happened to a club I started and all it took was the greed of one man (how can I get them out so I can change things so my horses will win).

As John Wayne said in his telegram to Barbra Walters when she was being hammered, DON'T LET THE BAS#$%@ GET YOU DOWN....

YOU ALL DID MORE THAN A HUMAN BEING SHOULD HAVE TO SEE AND DO AND GOD BLESS YOU ALL.

PLEASE DO NOT EVER LET ANYONE MAKE YOU FEEL LESS THAN TRUE CHAMPIONS OF ANIMALS!

YOU MAKE ME PROUD TO EVEN KNOW YOU A TINY BIT.

AND THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART.




: Bonnie


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 23, 2007)

Ginny, I want to personally thank you for your post. I appreciate the full and further information-but want to reiterate that I have now, and have always had, FULL FAITH and TRUST in your, and the rest of CMHR's,( as well as the other dedicated and genuine rescuers and fosters who stepped up to help), actions and reports! It is almost unfathomable to me that there are those who could doubt the bottom line of what was happening at the Trembly farm...Lisa Strass(whom I remember from many years ago!)said it very well, to the 'enablers', so I won't repeat it, in the STRONGER, and probably, not-so-'nice' terms I would be inclined to use.

The latest photos made me even more ill, but did NOT surprise me, sadly.

Just a couple more comments-- :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: to Lisa(Ruff N Tuff) and Minimor, especially, who I agree with 1000%! I do NOT have sympathy for the perpetrator; my sympathy is reserved for the GENUINE victims.

There is much more I would like to say, but probably better not. All I will add is that all of this IS ABOUT the little horses, who have NO VOICE AND NO CHOICE. Any and all who confine ANY animal must--MUST!--realize that it is then wholly their responsibility to PROPERLY provide for that animal--and not 'sorta, kinda'. When you can't, for whatever reason, let the animal go to someone who can, and will, properly provide for it. This is NOT a case of different routes to the same goal; it is clearly a case of just NOT DOING IT, and those who would be 'apologists' for that kind of behavior should be deeply ashamed, in my view.

Margo


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 23, 2007)

I was going to post the pictures of my 2 new guys that I just got this morning. Unfortunately I can't so I'll just provide the link to the pictures of the ones still at Sharon's house.

Mine are "Wrapped Halter" and "Escape Artist". Now.....while you're looking at these pictures....I want you all to keep in mind that (according to some people) we were "buying the best". :no:

http://dianerogersphoto.com/gallery-minihorses.htm

This is the email I got from Sharon when she identified "mine" for me.



> Could you write a post to lil beginnings saying thank you to Ginny, Shannon, you and all that helped? Also let them know how hurtful the bad postings on you tube are to those that are getting up in the middle of the night trying to help these poor angels. Can they be given the link? Yours are escape artist that we now call walter. We pulled his bad front tooth. and Wrap halter who likes to lean on people. He was the skinniest and he is doing great. He is young - probably 5. Hope that helps


The underscoring is mine.

One more thing......do any of you who live anywhere near the Mo/Ks state line know of anyone who might be willing to transport these 2 little guys for me??? I'm not looking for a freebee or anything like that, just want to get them moved as soon as possible. We thought we had it all worked out, but it looks like it's been delayed longer than either Sharon or I want.


----------



## MSRminis (Oct 23, 2007)

Appylover2-Those pictures OMG-and they say those are the best. That just made me cry all over again-Poor escape artist, and Wrapped halter, and Skinny! Escape Artist really spoke to me though! Please keep us posted on how they are doing. I bet you are anxious to get them home and start loving on them!! I wish I was in the area to transport them for you!


----------



## DiamondLRanch (Oct 23, 2007)

I posted on youtube. There were 2 people that posted negatively. We have to realize that some of these types of people think that we over care for our horses that they are just property and all the trimmimg, brushing, vetting and anything other than the most minimal care is just overdone.

As a rescue we come accross this attitude in SC quite often. And the law as well as the negleting owners feel that we are just over stepping our bounds to even talk to them to offer help.

That same attitude is expressed about cheap or free horses. We just have to keep doing what we do. After all who cares what they think. If they were good caring horse owners they wouldn't be hearing from us.

Thank you for saving the lives of these horses and getting them out of the heck and misery they called their pasture for too long and putting their remaining days in the hands of loving caring people.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 23, 2007)

I have followed this from the beginning, wrote my letters, and was waiting for the month to run out. To be honest with you, my gut reaction is that I don't care how those horses get out of there as long as they do. I, like many others, feel helpless, and the new photos brought me to tears again. I can't thank the many volunteers enough for easing the pain of those horses--and honestly, for easing my own conscience, as the thought of those poor horses weighs on me every time I go out to feed my own. Maybe for some it is easier to deny the severity of this situation than to endure the feelings of helpless outrage? Thank you to everyone that has put themself out their--donating their time, money, and physical, mental, and emotional resources. I certainly don't expect an itemized summary on top of it. God bless you!


----------



## windingroad (Oct 23, 2007)

RockRiverTiff said:


> To be honest with you, my gut reaction is that I don't care how those horses get out of there as long as they do.


Amen, sister. Amen.


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 24, 2007)

DITTOS Bonnie. :aktion033: You said it ALL!

I especially liked what you quoted John Wayne with to Baaba.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 24, 2007)

My gosh. This whole thing is just so wrong. No one deserves to be insulted because they were helping with this case. Nope, those photos are not doctored and the rescues certainly don't want to be overrun with horses that need as much help as the ones in the pictures need. It is so easy to tell when pictures are modified, and these pictures certainly don't look modified.

Lisa is right. Those that are in favor of enabling these types of situations to continue don't need one of my horses either. Donating to the rescues at least will help those that have already been aquired by those rescues. And like Lisa, The conditions of the horses in those pictures makes me ill and outraged.

My hats off to those that have been on the front line.

Keep the faith everyone.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 24, 2007)

stanlee - you give that Olivia a BIG HUG from me and an extra cookie after school!!!!!





:



:



:


----------



## virginia (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello All...this is not an update, just an apology!

I did Heather and her Web site "Mare Stare" a disservice by lumping the site in with YouTube. Though the thread had things on it I did not agree with, it is peoples right to post what they feel. Heather has removed the thread and for that I thank her. It is a great site and well worth a visit.

Ginny President CMHR


----------



## stanlee (Oct 24, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> stanlee - you give that Olivia a BIG HUG from me and an extra cookie after school!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AW Thanks Susan :saludando: :saludando: . I will do just that. Like I said in my post I sure hope her words and thoughts gave Ginny a little smile for the day. Ginny you deserve it :aktion033: :aktion033: !!!!!!!!!!!!! LEE


----------



## Chamomile (Oct 24, 2007)

Danielle_E. said:


> :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Ginny!
> 
> First off I am sorry you had to post BUT in another way I am glad. I was getting so sick and tired of hearing from a few that came to this board from another and bashing and and... my blood was boiling but I couldn't do anything about it, even though I had seen these pictures before this but I sure as heck was tempted let me tell you, you taught me "patience" thank you.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with Danielle!! I have been having a hard time even being on here with some of the things I have been reading. People making rude comments and such. When I spoke up, I got to deal with a little bashing of my own and wasn't happy about it. I'm very glad to read all this and am saddened that it had to happen. BUT now some will understand what I was saying before about just being nice and positive!!! WE NEED TO HELP CMHR AT THIS TIME!! Those of us that support them anyway. For those that choose to support Mr. T.... wellllll..... I won't be caught up in the bashing either



: So I'm zipping my mouth....


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 24, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]Photos of the first rescued horses from Uniontown[/SIZE]


----------



## outlawridge (Oct 24, 2007)

lvponies said:


> :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I cannot tell you how upsetting reading some of the posts knocking CMHR and everyone's attempts to save these minis were to me. I have complete faith and belief in you and CMHR. I'm sorry that due to the attacks you felt you had to post this. Just know that there are many of us out here, that never ever doubted your word or the condition of the minis and only wanted what was best for them.


My sentiments exactly. Thank you so much.



:



:


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Oct 24, 2007)

virginia said:


> Hello All...this is not an update, just an apology!
> 
> I did Heather and her Web site "Mare Stare" a disservice by lumping the site in with YouTube. Though the thread had things on it I did not agree with, it is peoples right to post what they feel. Heather has removed the thread and for that I thank her. It is a great site and well worth a visit.
> 
> Ginny President CMHR



That was nice of you, Ginny - I'm glad you did that - I think that Heather must be pretty great - I think she's done a little rescue work of her own!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Oct 24, 2007)

mini_lover said:


> [SIZE=18pt]Photos of the first rescued horses from Uniontown[/SIZE]



I LOVED it, Shannon - well, except for crying while I watched it. But other than that, 2 thumbs up!!

THANK YOU for posting that. I'm sure there will continue to be people that refuse to believe this is real, but if they can look at that video and feel comfortable about the way those horses look, than I'd be a bit nervous about checking out their pastures.


----------



## SilverDollar (Oct 24, 2007)

mini_lover said:


> [SIZE=18pt]Photos of the first rescued horses from Uniontown[/SIZE]






: Even though I've seen those photos already, it still makes me cry. Great job, Shannon!! If anyone thinks those horses are "the best", I honestly don't know what I could possibly say to them. :no:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Shannon....I can hardly breath for watching that video.....I am so grateful they are safe now and pray more will be safe soon.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 24, 2007)

Shannon, all I can say to you my dear friend is (((HUGS))) . You are doing a remarkable job. The one and only care on anyones mind should be the welfare of all the minis, NOT to degrade everyone who has helped. Corinne


----------



## twister (Oct 24, 2007)

:aktion033: congratulations to all who helped and are helping these minis, Ginny, CMHR Swer and everyone involved. I never doubted your committment and after looking at your video Shannon, who could doubt that these poor horses needed rescuing. I wish I wasn't so far away, I would be right there with you. God Bless you all for caring enough. Hugs to all of you.

Yvonne


----------



## Tnkrtoy (Oct 24, 2007)

Ginny, Shannon and others. Keep up the good work. Only you and us in Kansas that have seen these horses know the truth. The postings on the new youtube video response makes it hard to have compassion for Mr. Trembly. The ones that claim they have befriended him and are in the loop with the local government are not helping Mr. Tremby. I wonder what they would be doing now if Ronnie Fulton did not see the animals and bring it to the attention of persons that have compassion for and understand the responsibility required to properly care for our animals.

The miniature horse community are the ones that are familiar with your body of work and will always be your support system.

I hope that Mr. Trembly's new friends are there in the winter to help feed, break ice on the ponds or if the water troughs are in use and see that any sick or injured animals get proper care. This will be when he really needs friends.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 25, 2007)

Great job Shannon!



> I hope that Mr. Trembly's new friends are there in the winter to help feed, break ice on the ponds or if the water troughs are in use and see that any sick or injured animals get proper care. This will be when he really needs friends.


I couldn't agree more Tnkrtoy!

I couldn't resist jumping in on all that nonsence on youtube. I asked them where they were before CHMR brought all this to everyone's attention. LOL Nobody has bothered to respond to that!

I really get the impression we're seeing comments made by children; not responsible adults.

Naaa na na na na naaa.....I know more than you do!!! 

I do have a question....where is the cancer on that horses body? It's hard to tell from the photo.


----------



## minie812 (Oct 25, 2007)

:saludando:



AppyLover2 said:


> Great job Shannon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's up in the sheath. Lisa says he will have surgery nx week. My comments were not directed at you unless your the Blonde. Congrats on the Toto & Wiz


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 25, 2007)

Oops Sorry! Nope I'm not the Blonde. LOL Thanks for the info on where the cancer is. It looks horrible!

Actually Toto and Wiz aren't here yet, but hopefully I'll find transportation soon.


----------



## cherylsminis (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you CMHR for all you have done for the minis in Kansas! :aktion033: I too was put in a situation similar to this and was the "BAD GUY" in the end. I also know that I did the right thing. That is ALL that matters.

There must be alot of kind souls at CMHR and I hope you will continue to do the great work that will ensure the safety of minis. :aktion033:


----------

